# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Toten Feier .

## rampo

Der Onkel meiner Frau hat sich in den Himmel Buddha begeben oder auch nicht . Und sein letzter Wunsch war so eine Verbrennung , ist sehr selten im Isaan und auch nicht Billig . So was haben sicher auch schon lange hier lebende Falangs noch nicht erlebt , ich das 1 mal.



















Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die Meisten sind aber so , zuminders bei uns in der Pampas .

Eine Tante von der Frau liegt im Sterben 75 Jahr der Gatte 78 Jahr 6 Kinder seit 55 Jahren Verheiratet . Die Kinder warten auf den Tot der Mutter 24 Stunden rund um die Uhr immer in der naehe von der Mutter . Sie wurde vom Krankenhaus zum Sterben Nachhause geschickt . Ganz hinten sieht man die Sauerstoff Flasche die sie noch am Leben haelt Mitternacht kam der Anruf sie ist gestorben . Ist von uns nur 2 Km entfernt .




Der Ehemann von der Verstorbenen .

Die Aufbewahrung im Haus der Sarg ist in einen Kuehlsarg . 

Die Abschieds Geschenke , von den Nahen Verwanten auch von uns . Ist wie in DACH mt Kraenzen . 






Die Moenche bei ihrem Gebet sie kommen 6Uhr in der Frueh und 19 Uhr am Abend zu minders ist es bei uns so 



Der Abgang der Moenche und es ist vorbei mit der Ruhe , es geht an essen und auch Spielen wolte aber von dem keine Bilder reinstellen . Es ist so und wird sich sicher nicht viel Endern . In  2 Tagen ist die Verbrennung  dan.

Fortsetzung Folgt .

Fg.

----------


## Enrico

Ein sehr schöner Bericht, wenn auch ein unschönes Thema  ::

----------


## rampo

Der Einzug der Trauergemeinde in den Wat .




Es geht 3 x um den Hochoffen , so ists der Brauch .



Rechts sitzen die Kinder oder Enkelkinder in der gelben Mongtracht .

Links die Richtigen Mongs .

Be  kamm auch eine Aufforderung aber da bringen mich keine 10 Pferde zum sitzen .


Ich ging zu den Kokosknacker , die Hatten Thaibenzin zum kosten .

Die Kokosnuesse kommen dan bevor es in den Ofen geht in den Sarg , brennt besser und stinkt nicht so .

----------


## rampo

Die Tanzgruppe macht sich auch schoen fuer ihren auftritt , 

es sind Schulkinder von der Dorfschule .



Hier sitzen die Wichtigen Personen Lehrer Dorffohrsteher und und .











Zum Abschluss gibts fuer jedes Kind ein Geldgeschenk 100 Baht .


Die Schnurr oder Seil das man bei den  Bild in der Hoehe sieht , 

verbindet die Tote im Sarg  mit der Familie .

----------


## rampo

Der Abschied von der Toten man steigt die Treppen hoch zum Sarg der meistens Offen ist und gib ein Papierblumen gesteck in den Sarg .

Das Gesteck bekommt man schon vorher .






Dan kommt das  wichtigste es werden je nach Reichtum Geldmuenzen in Papier eingewickelt  in die Menge geschissen .

Hier waren es 5 und 10 Baht Munzen  und so mancher Flotter hate in 1 Minute einen Tageslohn .

Beo nicht so Wohlhabende  kommen meisten Suessigkeiten   (Zuckerl) in das eingewickelte Papier .









Wens Rausraucht ist die Feier im Wat vorbei , aber nicht im DORF .

Geht dan noch so 2-4 Tage die Party ab .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Und so schaut es dan im Dorf aus , 

wie immer fuer mich das Essen und es gibt nicht viel was ich nicht mag .





























Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Wie man sieht, ist das Sterben in Thailand auch nicht billig.

----------

